# Need cover over top?!?! Help



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anyone ever used Glu-Cote?
My daughters wether needs cover over his top because we can kinda feel his spine...everywhere else on his body looks good...we are currently using Champion Drive TopDress...along with his normal feed...just started using GluCote 2 weeks ago...does anyone have any experience with this product? Also should I add another top dress supplement such as Heavy Weight or Power Fuel? Any info would be greatly appreciated...this is my daughters first year, and I am also new to the showing business


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have not heard of it. I know you said you have been feeding it for a couple weeks, do you see any improvement yet?


----------



## bgriff85 (Jun 12, 2014)

I see a little improvement, our show isn't til January so we may be ok if it keeps improving... I'm just trying to figure out if I need to implement another supplement


----------

